
RIP Palm: it's over, and here's why - blasdel
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/03/rip-palm-its-over-and-heres-why.ars/
======
ableal
Yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1209748>

(submitted link differs by a trailing slash)

